# Serbian:doma,kod kuce



## kloie

Imam pitanje koja rec je najvise korisna za at home? Kod kuce ili doma I da Li je doma kratko za kod doma?
Hvala unapred.


----------



## Милан

U srpskom je pravilno reći 'kod kuće' dok je 'doma' regionalno, tako kaže Rečnik srpskoga jezika. Hrvati koriste najviše 'doma', dok bi u Srbiji trebalo da se koristi češće 'kod kuće sam' jer je to standardno tj. književno. Međutim, u Srbiji većina ljudi umesto 'kod kuće sam' kaže '*kući sam*' što je *nepravilno* i jedna od najrasprostranjenijih grešaka. Možda će ti ovo zvučati ludo, a ovo ne zna ni većina govornika srpskog/hrvatskog, 'doma' nije uopšte imenica, nego PRILOG. 'Doma' zapravo znači (prenosim iz Rečnika srpskoga jezika):
1. kod kuće, u kuću, u domu: biti doma, ostati doma
2. kući, u kuću, u dom: doći doma, poći doma, ići doma

Ako neko kaže 'idem doma' to znači 'idem kući', 'biću doma' znači 'biću kod kuće', 'dolazim doma' znači 'dolazim kući', 'ostaću doma' znači 'ostaću kod kuće'.


Dakle, za srpski standardni jezik je *pravilno 'KOD KUĆE'. *Doma nije kratko za 'kod doma' nego je PRILOG koji se regionalno koristi (u srpskom) u značenju pod 1. i 2.


----------



## Милан

Zaboravih ti reći da je u srpskom jeziku dom širi pojam od kuće. Zato mi u Srbiji češće kažemo kuća, ali npr. kažemo dobro došli u moj skromni dom, starački dom (za stare ljude), dom zdravlja, studentski dom, popravni dom (za maloletne prestupnike)...
Funny thing
Desperate Housewives u Srbiji su 'Očajne domaćice' jer domaćica živi u kući, a u Hrvatskoj su 'Kućanice' jer kućanica živi u domu.


----------



## kloie

Kuci Sam -I'm in the house.
Kod kuce sam-I'm at home


----------



## Panceltic

Ja sam uvek mislio da je razlika gde : kamo.

Idem kući. Kamo idem?
Sam kod kuće. Gde sam?

Je li ovo pravilno? U slovenačkom kažemo "Grem domov" i "Sem doma", dakle postoji ova razlika.


----------



## kloie

Panceltic said:


> Ja sam uvek mislio da je razlika gde : kamo.
> 
> Idem kući. Kamo idem?
> Sam kod kuće. Gde sam?
> 
> Je li ovo pravilno? U slovenačkom kažemo "Grem domov" i "Sem doma", dakle postoji ova razlika.


Mislim da ovih Dana nema razlika kuda,kamo I gde /kamo,kuda,gde ides.


----------



## Милан

kloie said:


> Kuci Sam -I'm in the house.
> Kod kuce sam-I'm at home


'kući sam' je nepravilno u standardnom srpskom jeziku, ako hoćeš reći  I'm in the house to je 'U kući sam'. Ali opet kažem da je to toliko rasprostranjeno da ne znam vredi li ispravljati ljude. Ko zna možda ga prihvate u nekoj skoroj budućnosti kao standard.



Panceltic said:


> Ja sam uvek mislio da je razlika gde : kamo.
> 
> Idem kući. Kamo idem?
> Sam kod kuće. Gde sam?
> 
> Je li ovo pravilno? U slovenačkom kažemo "Grem domov" i "Sem doma", dakle postoji ova razlika.



U tvom primeru i jeste ta razlika, prva rečenica je u dativu jer je u pitanju kretanje. Kuda ideš? Idem kući.  U Srbiji ne koristimo 'kamo'.
Gde si? Kod kuće sam (genitiv) ili U kući sam (lokativ).

Čak se i reč 'kuda' gubi u srpskom razgovornom jeziku, pa tako ljudi pitaju 'Gde ideš?' umesto 'Kuda ideš?'...


----------



## kloie

Da na hrvatskom jeziku se koristi kamo.


----------

